
Relaxed-Memory Concurrency - luu
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~pes20/weakmemory/
======
_delirium
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217711)

